# Late Late show - fertility feature



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

A friend of mine mentioned that half of the LLS last week was about fertility and IVF, you can watch it on RTE player (even overseas). I think the fertility feature starts about 53 minutes in (skip the Richard and not Judy but etc) seems worthwhile.

http://www.rte.ie/player/#!v=1134303

/links


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Was able to watch it here, but think they made a mess of it.  Had 2 couples on discussing IVF and then had 2 doctors on that discussed embryo screening, completely different subject.  What did you think?


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes I agree it started promising then went pear shaped with the same old predictable arguments and a pr exercise for a clinic claiming to offer cutting edge technology (not).

I also find the host a complete @rse incapable of sincere conversation about anything other than maybe a storyline of a book.


----------

